
Git==Blobs+Trees+Commits+nothingelse Learn Git from the bottom up - scorpion032
http://www.newartisans.com/2008/04/git-from-the-bottom-up.html
======
aaronblohowiak
No. Packfiles.
[http://repo.or.cz/w/git.git?a=blob;f=Documentation/technical...](http://repo.or.cz/w/git.git?a=blob;f=Documentation/technical/pack-
format.txt;h=1803e64e465fa4f8f0fe520fc0fd95d0c9def5bd;hb=HEAD)

You need to know about them if you look deeper into how synch is negotiated

------
Hexstream
Why not just link directly to the PDF?

